# Set-CPU FAIL!



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

So last night i was messing around with my phone using tweaktools and many other things.. i start using set cpu to overclokk my Tweaked strat i made several profiles i had my max up to 1.5 and my min at .200 .. now i didnt know that toggling the set on boot effect would send my phone in a 6 hour battle bootloop destruction.. but i wanted to apply beta 5 theme of _bag_'s and thats when i found out.... many many hours of google and xda led to nowhere i thought my phone was gone forever, factory reset didnt work flashing over the kernel didnt work.. so i formatted the system in recovery mode fired up my worst nightmare ( ODIN ) im actually very paranoid using it lol i found a tweaked-system.tar.md5 on my laptop i have no idea where it came from "RooTz must have been lookin down on me" i loaded it up in the pda part of the odin clikked the start button and WA LA my phone was alive again... dwitherel if u read this u should make a rom named frankenstein with like a purple and green theme ... i could help with the theming aspect of it.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

I think that you simply "over-overclocked" your Stratosphere. When I send mine over 1,400 Mhz, it instantly freezes and reboots so I know not to do that (obviously.)


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

I have had it 1500 for a week and it ran good.. soo? Idk I think it was the set on boot

Sent from my SCH-I405 using TWEAKED


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

xsLoWeDx said:


> I have had it 1500 for a week and it ran good.. soo? Idk I think it was the set on boot
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using TWEAKED


1,500 on a Stratosphere running Tweaked v2.0? Wow, mine runs 1,300 max while STABLE. Idk if 1,5k Mhz is stable but I never experience any problems at 1,2k Mhz. I just recommend you slightly lower your max Mhz to prevent random problems and glitches.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

for what it's worth, I keep mine between 1.2-1.3 and use different governor settings in Rom ToolBox Pro. I could never seem to keep it stable on anything above 1.3 for more than a minute or so with 1.4, haven't and most likely won't with 2.0.


----------



## evan.kennedy (Apr 12, 2012)

Set cpu has the option to create a flashable safe mode zip. I had my phone go into a boot loop and had to flash this to make it stop.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

evan.kennedy said:


> Set cpu has the option to create a flashable safe mode zip. I had my phone go into a boot loop and had to flash this to make it stop.


nice  haven't used setcpu too much, but will certainly check it out. thx


----------

